# NetBeans 4.1, JDK 1.5 Update 4 - JDK Version tauschen



## Moonlight1234 (6. Aug 2005)

Ich habe NetBeans 4.1 mit JDK 1.5 Update 3 installiert.
Ich will jetzt JDK 1.5 Update 4 installieren.
Wie sorge ich dafür das NetBeans das Update übernimmt?
Ich habe gelesen das einfachste ist NetBeans zu deinstallieren, das Update auszuführen und NetBeans neu zu installieren.
Ich habe allerdings viele Projekte in NetBeans offen und will die später nicht manuell per Hand wieder in NetBeans übernehmen.
Meine Frage ist, wird bei einer Neuinstallation die alte Konfiguration wieder übernommen?
Die Sache ist allerdings so wenn ich NetBeans wieder in den alten Ordner installieren will, verweigert NetBeans die Installation weil dieser nicht leer ist.
Wenn ich den Inhalt des Ordners lösche, lösche ich dann nicht auch die Konfigurationsdateien, oder sind die im Ordner "Eigene Dateien" gespeichert?

Wie übernehme ich die alte Konfiguration, bzw. alle Projekte in NetBeans?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Aug 2005)

Moonlight1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sorge ich dafür das NetBeans das Update übernimmt?
> Wie übernehme ich die alte Konfiguration, bzw. alle Projekte in NetBeans?



Installiere einfach das Update des JDKs. Wenn du die ältere Version nicht mehr benötigst solltest du sie deinstallieren.
Wie auch immer, navigiere jedenfalls dann nach der Installation zum Verzeichnis *C:\Programme\netbeans-4.1\etc\*.
Darin findest du eine Datei namens *netbeans.conf*, die du mit einem Texteditor öffnest.
Hier änderst du nun einfach den Eintrag unter:
_# default location of J2SE JDK, can be overridden by using --jdkhome <dir> switch
netbeans_jdkhome="C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01"_

Fertig, das war's. Keine Neuinstallation von NetBeans, Neueinrichtung etc.


----------



## Dukel (7. Aug 2005)

Da ich Netbeans nicht benutze weiss ich nichts obs sowas da auch gibt: Evtl. das Java Update installieren, im Netbeans sagen, welches JDK genommen werden soll, und dann die alte Version deinstallieren.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (7. Aug 2005)

Danke für die Antworten.
Habe die Datei gefunden, ist ja doch relativ unkompliziert.


----------

